# Wireless: D-Link vs ZyXEL



## chevy (Oct 2, 2004)

I have to change my network. I currently have 2 Macs and one PC on a switch connected to the Internet through a cable modem (addresses received by DHCP).

I need:
1) to have all the local machines on the same subnet
2) to have a wireless connection for an extra PC

Therefore I will buy a wireless point with integrated NAT router. I have two possibilities for CHF 180-190:
ZyXEL ZyAIR G-2000
D_Link DI-624+

Which one is the best one ? Easiest to use ? Best Firewall ?


----------



## bobw (Oct 2, 2004)

I use a Netgear 814. Works with no problems. Two Macs wired, a Powerbook wireless and a PC wired.


----------



## chevy (Oct 2, 2004)

Ok, I've found NetGear products on a low-cost shop in Switzerland, NetGear 614 would be the one I'm looking for. I also found the Linksys WRT54G on the same site.


----------



## JohnDProctor (Oct 2, 2004)

D-Link no! Have had problems and some incompatability problems with their Atheros chipped products.

ZcXEL don't know not present here in Australia.

Linksys yes! Good support and relatively stable products.

Bullion maybe. Cheap products but seem to work ok.

Have a look at www.ozcableguy.com/routers.html at his reviews and FAQs.


----------



## GraphicUmp (Oct 3, 2004)

Asanté FR-1104G is a great wireless G/4 port wired NAT router. Supports AppleTalk over wireless, has 64-, 128- and 256-bit WEP, WPA, etc. encryption, plus MAC address filtering, plus a whole host of other features.

D-Link is a pain in the butt - takes longer to configure (if you can get it right at all). Linksys usually is fine, and Belkin supposedly is okay, too.


----------

